# Ijoy RDTA Combo and Smok Alien Kit gunmetal



## Marco (22/5/17)

Good day

I am looking for a good price on these two items.
who has stock

Ijoy RDTA combo preferably Silver otherwise black is also fine.
Smok Alien 220w Kit Gunmetal color.

kind regards


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/5/17)

@Marco http://vaperite.co.za/product/smok-alien-kit/ and http://vaperite.co.za/product/ijoy-combo-rdta/

Only have the iJoy Combo RDTA in black


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (23/5/17)

Good day @Marco

We have the Smok Alien kit available in Gunmetal.

http://www.afrivape.co.za/complete-kits/smok-alien-220w-vw-kit


----------



## Marco (23/5/17)

Awesome stuff thanks just another Question, what is the chances of you having a RDA coil for a Smok tvf12


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/5/17)

Marco said:


> Awesome stuff thanks just another Question, what is the chances of you having a RDA coil for a Smok tvf12



We don't have them yet. They are on order and should arrive in early June


----------



## Marco (23/5/17)

Hi Everyone I came right with the combo and the Alien 220w thank you @Afrivape Wholesalers and Vapro for the assistance.


----------

